
FCC finally gets around to denying net neutrality complaint against Verizon - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/fcc-finally-gets-around-to-denying-net-neutrality-complaint-against-verizon/
======
cde-v
Verizon didn't violate the old net neutrality rules, Verizon's FCC says.

